# Any breeders in North or South Carolina?



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

The title says it all. I will be willing to drive two hours from Charlotte. Thanks. O0


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

None I have been able to find. There used to be Queen City in Charlotte, but I assume they shut down as they never replied to my inquiry. There is someone in SC ( the Belton area) but from what I can tell they are a backyard breeder that sells at a jockey lot & just call themselves a Rattery. I am in SC & the closest I've found is Phoenix Gate in Atlanta. You might be able to get a train together to get the babies to you if you adopted from them.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

The one in Belton is a new breeder, but they seem to take good care of their rats. There is also another one in upstate SC, but I forgot the name for it.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Hmm I cant seem to find anything. Could you maybe send me a link to their website or info?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Here are the two I was talking about.

https://www.facebook.com/BrattyRats

https://www.facebook.com/RoyalRattery?ref=stream


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok thank you!


----------



## rattie-love-247 (Jul 9, 2013)

i breed rats but just dont have an official rattery. I'm only a small collection breeder but I've had 8 litters born so far & have owned 11 rats & handled 71 babies (including the current litter of 4 one of my girls has.)
Is there anything your looking for in particular? I'm in upstate SC just 45 minutes south of charlotte, NC or 25-30 minutes south of gastonia, NC.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

rattie-love-247 said:


> i breed rats but just dont have an official rattery. I'm only a small collection breeder but I've had 8 litters born so far & have owned 11 rats & handled 71 babies (including the current litter of 4 one of my girls has.)
> Is there anything your looking for in particular? I'm in upstate SC just 45 minutes south of charlotte, NC or 25-30 minutes south of gastonia, NC.


I was just looking around for another young girl rat for my new rat, Baby. Oh and I have a thing for dumbos.;D


----------



## rattie-love-247 (Jul 9, 2013)

im only gonna be finally getting myself a pair of young dumbos in the next week or so so in about 6 months i will be having some dumbo litters in my collection  ...
I have a young girl i will consider selling but she wont be weaned & ready to go until between september 12th-19th.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok, I'm interested in the young girl ratty, can you tell me about her?


----------



## rattie-love-247 (Jul 9, 2013)

she's mostly white with a black cap & a white spot on top of her head 
Her dad is my agouti hooded rex, Rex & her mom is my white/black masked girl, Bandita.
This litters story - I put this pair together but then found a mammory tumor on her so i ended their date & seperated them (although they'd already been together for 2+ weeks). I made a vet appt for Miss Bandita to have that tumor removed. Surgery day came & went very smoothly, no complications. Bandita at the time was a very shy girl that didnt like to be handled but following her surgery i HAD to to keep her incision covered so she wouldn't bother it & itch at it & i had to give her 2 daily doses of antibiotics for 7 days to keep any infection at bay while she healed. 
After all that i guess she finally realized & accepted that i was not gonna hurt her & decided to trust me finally. There was some light vaginal bleeding on the day of surgery when i got her home but i just figured ok if she was pregnant she's lost the pregnancy now. I accepted that, as it does happen & put my focus on getting her healed up.
7 days post surgery she saw the vet again to check on the healing & vet said she was good & another week we could see about removing some of the stitches.
that was the 12th. After that Bandita began spending alot of time curled up in a corner of her bin & I thought she was just tired after the whole week of daily handlings so i let her be. On the morning of the 15th, i decided i needed to change out her liner since i'd been keeping her off the usual loose shredded aspen bedding after her surgery. when i opened her tub she stood up & turned her head to look at me & then i saw a little pink body underneath her & said "OH! Bandita, whatcha got there girl?" I was shocked.
I kid you not, she picked up one her babies & turned to look at me again holding it in her mouth like she was showing me. When she moved off the litter i saw there were 4 & could already see their patterns so i knew they were likely born on the night of the 12th. Patterns are usually becoming visible by day 3. I had totally accepted that had lost the pregnancy & she never got real big or looked obviously pregnant. 
here's a pic of the litter as pinkies,


(the girl you want was the 2nd from the top facing the right.)

Here's the litter now (pic taken yesterday @ 8 days old)

(the girl your interested in is on the far right)


(in this one the girl your interested is the one closest to the camera.)

I'll get a couple pics of her alone for you today.  where are you located by the way?


----------



## rattie-love-247 (Jul 9, 2013)

wow still having issues with posting my photobucket pics? :/ ok i'll have to figure that out...


----------



## rattie-love-247 (Jul 9, 2013)

do you have a facebook page? i can pm you the pics?


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

That's an amazing story! I couldn't see the full pictures so I just zoomed in on the icons. They all look very cute!;D I'm located in South Charlotte. Can you pm me the pics?


----------



## rattie-love-247 (Jul 9, 2013)

check out my profile theres a link to the pic collage & it works there...its of the girl you want.


----------



## rattie-love-247 (Jul 9, 2013)

god stupid photobucket!
heres this link...

http://postimg.org/image/51yvcpcfl/


----------



## Sneak (Jul 4, 2013)

Recent posting this to get in contact with some of you guys!  I am possibly looking to add to my family.


----------

